# How to memorize 3 cycle no EO ( Edge Memo Help)



## Cubegeek (Jan 17, 2008)

I was having some difficulty meomrizing the edges while I use the method. Any tips?


----------



## skinnyandweak (Jan 17, 2008)

are you memorizing them by the numbers? like each edge is numbered from 1-12. if you are, i don't know what's hard about it. maybe explain more?


----------



## magicsquares (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you using 3-cycle that includes EO you separate EP and EO?

I think you can use images on both methods though... You can use numbers or letters for each sticker or piece.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 17, 2008)

while on this topic, i was wondering how to memorize edge orientation? And if Im completely off topic and there's no such step excuse me XD


----------



## Pedro (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm using this
you posted in the thread in which I gave some examples...

how do I memorise?

well...for just 1 cube, when going for speed, I do everything visually...I just follow the stickers around the cube, "seeing" the cycles...as it's not much information, I can hold it on short term memory...

I DNF a lot, so this is probably not the best approach if you're going for accuracy

for multi bld, where I need to remember a lot more stuff and for a longer time, I use the PA system for the edges

each edge stickers has a person/character and an action associated. So, each piece has 2 of these "pairs"

then, I make the images like this:

(starting point - no need to memorise it), person from the first sticker, action from the second sticker

so, if I have
UF -> FL -> RD (blue front, yellow top)
this would be:
FL person -> Sonic (from the game - blue/orange)
RD action -> fighting with a red light saber (action from Darth Vader, who is my red/white person)

then I put that first image in my first location at one of my roman rooms (actually not the first location, as I use it for the corners...it's the second one)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a question on this. When you're trying to memorize where you don't perform EO (like Pedro described), you could wind up with a few cubies that still need EO at the end. Maybe a couple are already flipped in place, or a 3-cycle comes out with the last cubie flipped. How do you memorize those? I've been having some success with doing BLD this way, but I hate having to deal with the leftover EO pieces. They're not bad if you do it visually, but how about for multi-BLD? (That's mainly what I'm using this method for - I'm still to slow to use it for regular BLD.)

I thought about memorizing something like UF->FU, RD->DR, but that seems so ridiculously inefficient. What I've gone with for now is using my hexadecimal method for memorizing the pieces that need flipping, but that seems so inefficient - if I'm going to do that, I might as well do a separate EO step anyway, at least from a memorization perspective (I suppose it still buys something for execution, but not really for memo).


----------



## tim (Jan 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have a question on this. When you're trying to memorize where you don't perform EO (like Pedro described), you could wind up with a few cubies that still need EO at the end. Maybe a couple are already flipped in place, or a 3-cycle comes out with the last cubie flipped. How do you memorize those? I've been having some success with doing BLD this way, but I hate having to deal with the leftover EO pieces. They're not bad if you do it visually, but how about for multi-BLD? (That's mainly what I'm using this method for - I'm still to slow to use it for regular BLD.)



I let those pieces burn . And if you use a fixed buffer, you don't have to worry about flipped edges at the end of 3-cycles (except about those, which are already in place)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2008)

tim said:


> I let those pieces burn . And if you use a fixed buffer, you don't have to worry about flipped edges at the end of 3-cycles (except about those, which are already in place)



So you use a fixed buffer? I can see where that would help with that, yes. But what about the ones already in place then? I know you must have some way of memorizing them, or you wouldn't be able to pull off these massive multi-BLD solves. What exactly do you memorize for them? (Or were you being precise and not joking above - you imagine the pieces burning on the cube or something?)

BTW, congrats on your 11/18 (or whatever it is - sorry I can see how it would be hard to count all those cubes!). Good attitude about the DNFs.


----------



## tim (Jan 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > I let those pieces burn . And if you use a fixed buffer, you don't have to worry about flipped edges at the end of 3-cycles (except about those, which are already in place)
> ...



uhm, i don't imagine the piece itself, but i imagine how the corresponding image burns . Every kind of modification (under water, exploding, ...) works for memorizing flipped pieces in place.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks - that's quite helpful. I think I can use something like that. I was wondering how to store it efficiently, but I can just imagine several images burning all at the same location, and only use one location in my Roman Room.

Maybe for corners, I can use burning for clockwise, and frozen for counterclockwise, or something similar.

Thanks, Tim! I really think that will help me out.


----------



## tim (Jan 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Maybe for corners, I can use burning for clockwise, and frozen for counterclockwise, or something similar.



You don't need to memorize ccw or cw. Just memorize, where the upper/lower (mostly white/yellow) sticker is.
e.g. UFR needs to be rotated clockwise: Memorize FUR and let it burn, that's all .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2008)

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 17, 2008)

well...

I currently just imagine my person/character for that piece upside-down 

or just visually, as I'm still doing just a few cubes (tried 5 at most)...

but I guess Tim's idea is good...

still need to come up with a better system/idea for the corners...

I'm now just doing CO visually in all cubies, and using the Major System for the permutations...


----------

